# Pretty solid nike elite transfer



## Ploef1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm a newbie in terms of sublimation or any transfer really and this is my first post. After doing boatloads of research on this site I decided to buy the equipment to start up the process. My business will be mostly with shirts but with all the speculation about ribbed socks and such I decided to try it myself. I'm pretty pleased with the results.
http://m1349.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/ploef1/image_zps1363157c.jpg.html?o=0
http://m1349.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/ploef1/image_zps56b1d3cd.jpg.html?o=1
http://m1349.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/ploef1/image_zps42ee32ed.jpg.html?o=4


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice work. What equipment and ink did you decide to go with?


----------



## Ploef1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm using an Epson 7010 with CIS from Cobra(cobra inks too), a seiki(sunie) 16x20 press, and then I believe it's accuplot paper


----------



## yayobeatz (May 9, 2013)

Ploef1 said:


> I'm using an Epson 7010 with CIS from Cobra(cobra inks too), a seiki(sunie) 16x20 press, and then I believe it's accuplot paper


what size paper are you using? and does it cover the entire sock?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

how does it look when worn? Almost any dye sub setup can print an elite. The hard part is getting the dye penetration into the ribbing.

Put it on and take a picture!


----------



## Ploef1 (Apr 20, 2013)

In response to yayo, I was just using 8.5x11 because these were some socks I already had and was just testing. Also most people who want some would rather just have the part that people would see printed to make them cheaper. In response to headfirst, after having done some and then having a pair from one of the companies I'm pretty sure the threads in between the ribs( I'm not sure when you guys say ribs if you mean the horizontal threads or the vertical thicker sections, but I'm referring to the vertical thicker sections) are cotton. None of my socks or the ones from rock em apparel have them colored. The trick is to get the smaller rib in between the ribs colored and they look pretty solid.http://m1349.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/ploef1/image_zps5688142f.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## theworldisours69 (May 8, 2013)

Wow these look great! By any chance do you have a link to where you will be selling these?


----------



## theworldisours69 (May 8, 2013)

Also what temperature did you set it at? This seems like a pretty cool idea. I might want to do this for my basketball team


----------



## Ploef1 (Apr 20, 2013)

theworldisours69 said:


> Also what temperature did you set it at? This seems like a pretty cool idea. I might want to do this for my basketball team


I'm doing it 400 degrees for roughly 45 seconds. I don't have a place to sell them yet, but I should fairly soon!


----------



## theworldisours69 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for your reply! And please post your link to your store. Would you do custom orders? I want to make custom socks for my basketball team and we already have our logo. Do you use photoshop or Illustrator to make your designs and print them?


----------



## Ploef1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Just send me a message and we can talk about it


----------



## haddy22 (Mar 5, 2013)

We have just started experiments with sublimating socks too. So far we have tried a cardboard insert to stretch the socks a little so when you wear them they are less faded. Here are some of our results

http://distilleryimage11.s3.amazonaws.com/0403906ec01e11e29d4222000a9e0706_7.jpg


http://distilleryimage6.s3.amazonaws.com/920bd30ebfeb11e2918122000a9f0a12_7.jpg

http://distilleryimage6.s3.amazonaws.com/a487d788bf6611e2ba9922000a1f9c9a_7.jpg

We just went to target and looked for socks that were 80% or more poly. 

Problem is though when you stretch a sock and press it it retains some of the stretch and fits a size bigger. The socks still retain a good stretch though and fit your feet good after. 

I think pressing without an insert is probably best though because you won't have to worry about stretching. The designs just look a little more faded when worn... still playing with it though. Hope to start selling soon.

Anybody know any good sock suppliers?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## HeadhunterX (Oct 23, 2007)

Are you guys pressing one side at a time, or both sides at once?

Thanks


----------



## haddy22 (Mar 5, 2013)

HeadhunterX said:


> Are you guys pressing one side at a time, or both sides at once?
> 
> Thanks


We have a double sided heat press but find we get a better product with less wrinkle marks when we press one side at a time.


----------



## lizardbeak (Jun 8, 2012)

haddy22 said:


> We have a double sided heat press but find we get a better product with less wrinkle marks when we press one side at a time.


which Champion socks did you use? I see ones that are 94% poly but 5% latex and 1% nylon which I'm afraid will melt.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Here are some new sock designs These socks are tube type socks and come in 3 calf sizes. They are not Nikes, and are USA made. Just proto types and are not for sale yet.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Dave, how do they look when stretched on the foot?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

JYA said:


> Dave, how do they look when stretched on the foot?


 Much better than the Nike's. I think real good.


----------



## mizzkavee (Apr 25, 2008)

Dave,
What printer and paper are you using? 

I found Twin City socks that are 95% poly, but want to find a store locally rather than having to pay for shipping. Anyone have any good suppliers around Orange County?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

mizzkavee said:


> Dave,
> What printer and paper are you using?
> 
> I found Twin City socks that are 95% poly, but want to find a store locally rather than having to pay for shipping. Anyone have any good suppliers around Orange County?


We print with Mutoh, wide format We use are own paper that I developed. 
What do the socks cost you found at Twin City?


----------



## bamasales11 (Mar 16, 2013)

looks great, I'm new to the business & having a very difficult time learning corel draw to make cool artwork for a few businesses that has requested shirts, I'm using x6 is there a book or templates or something?


----------



## mizzkavee (Apr 25, 2008)

skdave said:


> We print with Mutoh, wide format We use are own paper that I developed.
> What do the socks cost you found at Twin City?


The socks are $2.59 each online at Epic Sports. Plus shipping, I don't know if that's a good price point?


----------



## parentalproblem (Nov 27, 2013)

skdave said:


> Here are some new sock designs These socks are tube type socks and come in 3 calf sizes. They are not Nikes, and are USA made. Just proto types and are not for sale yet.


I know i'm late on the post, but I just wanted to know will a 15x15 heat press do the trick on the socks? Sorry if I'm repeating a question.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We now have socks that fit on a 15"x15" press.
PM me please.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ploef1 said:


> I'm a newbie in terms of sublimation or any transfer really and this is my first post. After doing boatloads of research on this site I decided to buy the equipment to start up the process. My business will be mostly with shirts but with all the speculation about ribbed socks and such I decided to try it myself. I'm pretty pleased with the results.
> image_zps1363157c.jpg Photo by ploef1 | Photobucket
> image_zps56b1d3cd.jpg Photo by ploef1 | Photobucket
> image_zps42ee32ed.jpg Photo by ploef1 | Photobucket


That's not pretty solid, that's really solid. Nice work!


----------



## artcoregfx (Apr 21, 2014)

did you use a jig when you pressed your elites?


----------

